# Gout anybody Else



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Woke up last Sunday morning big toe like a fucking beacon, the pain is fucking unbearable. Its only the second time I have had it and that was 3 years ago. Had most of this week off but its getting beyond a joke now its still fucking painful. Doc gave me anti inflammatory taking a fucking long time to work. Fucking fed up now. Rant over


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

Funny you should say that ... i woke this morning and my knob was like a belisha beacon and it was hurting like hell ,could that be gout?....Nah turns out that it is just massive and the wife hade been sitting on it repeatedly for an hour :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

:wink:

Tom.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Wish I had that luck


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Try these www.goutcare.co.uk ,I used to suffer terrible with it- been fine since using this stuff,plus they give diet advice for when its bad.Hope you sort it,caus its fucking horrible isn't it? [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
cheers
jon


----------



## Big Kid (Jul 25, 2008)

Is a bastard of a pain.. Tend to get a dose every 6 months or so. Have some prescribed diclofenac that normally does the job in a couple of days. See your GP fella...


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Too much alcohol or shellfish amongst other things. :lol:

I went to Australia via Singapore with my girlfriend (she was working). :? Got the front seat in First Class and drank champagne for the whole flight.  Arrived in Singapore and drunk the night away with the crew.  Next day we had the all-day champagne seafood buffet in Raffles.  Next day flew to Sydney, more champagne.  Arrive in Sydney then champagne brunch by the bridge.  Evening meal in a seafood restaurant with more champagne.  Next day flight back to Singapore and champagne on tap. :roll: Propose in Singa and more champagne. 8) Party with crew in Singa and yet more champagne and shellfish in Raffles.  Then flight home to UK and champagne for the whole trip. :lol:

A week later, gout. 

A year later, we're married. :wink:

Gout is painful but man I had fun getting it :lol: and I ended up with the woman of my dreams. Happy bunny. 8)  

Cheers

rich


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I wish I could really pin point a reason why I get this every few years. It fucking hurts like hell. Normally it goes within a few days but the last attack lasted nearly 2 fucking painful weeks.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> I wish I could really pin point a reason why I get this every few years. It fucking hurts like hell. Normally it goes within a few days but the last attack lasted nearly 2 fucking painful weeks.


Read Goutcare this link http://www.goutcare.co.uk/

After reading all about it I might as well top myself everything I like is red rag to gout even the Hot Tub is out of bounds (bathing in chlorinated water) seems the older you get the worse the attacks get, I can vouch for that. My first attack lasted about 3 days,into the seventh day now and still hurts like fuck. My only good news is I have been taking tablets for a water problem which exacerbates uric acid levels in the blood, finished those yesterday so may see some improvement. I fucking well hope so otherwise I going to live on painkillers and whisky for the rest of my life, and hang the consequences


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

You're all a bunch a fat, overweight piss heads. Just stop drinking.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Private Prozac said:


> You're all a bunch a fat, overweight piss heads. Just stop drinking.


The first time I got gout I was 13st.

Now fuck off Niel and dont expect sympathy from me when you (the TTF's lardy arsed motor mouth :-* ) get gout. :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Given that I don't drink, I doubt that will be anytime soon.

But I do look forward to any available opportunity where you can decline to offer me sympathy!


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Private Prozac said:


> You're all a bunch a fat, overweight piss heads. Just stop drinking.


It is not just drink there are lot of other factors, foods you would not dream would include high counts of Uric Acid. Now fuck off and I hope you get it in your cock. :wink: :lol:


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Hilly10 said:


> Private Prozac said:
> 
> 
> > You're all a bunch a fat, overweight piss heads. Just stop drinking.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol
cheers
jon


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Hilly10 said:


> Now fuck off and I hope you get it in your cock. :wink: :lol:


That has to be the funniest post this year!

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Look, you all need a good woman to give you all a nice toe and C**k massage well, I was going to say toe sucking but then that would mean something else with the other thing too! :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Look, you all need a good woman to give you all a nice toe and C**k massage well, I was going to say toe sucking but then that would mean something else with the other thing too! :wink:


Nice bit of...

















...never did anyone any harm... 

cheers

rich


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

rustyintegrale said:


> Nice bit of...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ewwww :lol:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Dotti said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Nice bit of...
> ...


My thoughts entirely!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

NIcccee!

Though i dont need one :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

sporTTyminx said:


> NIcccee!
> 
> Though i dont need one :wink:


Okay I've succumbed to the temptation... :roll:

Prove it... :wink:

Cheers

rich


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

If only i was clever enough to upload photos/pics on here, i would gladly proove it!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

sporTTyminx said:


> If only i was clever enough to upload photos/pics on here, i would gladly proove it!


Are you clever enough to email me the pics if I'm clever enough to host them for you? 

[email protected]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

rustyintegrale said:


> sporTTyminx said:
> 
> 
> > If only i was clever enough to upload photos/pics on here, i would gladly proove it!
> ...


Don't trust him SporTTyminx :wink: .


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Don't trust him SporTTyminx :wink: .


Huuuuumph... :-*

Cheeky... :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

rustyintegrale said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Don't trust him SporTTyminx :wink: .
> ...


Show us your toes then Rusty? [smiley=pimp2.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Show us your toes then Rusty? [smiley=pimp2.gif]


You only like me for my shoes...








:wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol:










 :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Dotti said:


> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wearing those today funnily enough! :wink:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

So, you clever enough to give me lessons?
 
If so, i'm all yours!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

sporTTyminx said:


> So, you clever enough to give me lessons?
> 
> If so, i'm all yours!


I'm very selective with my pupils. [smiley=book2.gif]

They have to possess extraordinary talent, show willingness to succeed and a volatile, trick pelvis is a great palm sweetener... :wink:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh, i am soooo willing to suck seed.

I'll be a model pupil!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

sporTTyminx said:


> Oh, i am soooo willing to suck seed.
> 
> I'll be a model pupil!


Wow, a model and a pupil!

i've clearly hit the jackpot with you. I can barely wait to clasp your hairy face in my delicate hands. :lol:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey, i may be hairy, but it's not on my face.


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

So, talking of camel toes....any good?


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Rich :roll:

I particularly like the "couger" model
:lol: 
"Deep channel goes well with cotton ,silk,denim burlap" :lol: :lol:

Funny stuff 

Tom.


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

sporTTyminx said:


> So, talking of camel toes....any good?


Are you sure you are from Northumberland :lol: :wink: 

Northumberland lasses normaly where a moomoo or a cape :lol: :lol:

Tom.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

sporTTyminx said:


> So, talking of camel toes....any good?


Stunning. 8)

Does the owner of http://img176.imageshack.us/img176/8141 ... 13lrz5.jpg know you've posted their image? :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice to see you've learned how to post pics too.

On a US site as well.

You're not only apparently stunning but stupidly intelligent as well.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

The cougar version looks a bit flappy LOL


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> You're not only apparently stunning but stupidly intelligent as well.


I never actually said that it was my pic now did i? I just asked if it was any good.
And i'm not stupidly intelligent, just stupid.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Can you get gout in that camel area? :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

sporTTyminx said:


> And i'm not stupidly intelligent, just stupid.


Mmmmmmm, can you see the irony in this story...

*"When his 38-caliber revolver failed to fire at his intended victim during a hold-up in Long Beach, California, would-be robber James Elliot did something that can only inspire wonder. He peered down the barrel and tried the trigger again. This time it worked."* :wink:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Nah, you've lost me completely now....


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I love how this has nothing to do with Gout and just seems to be smut from Rusty and Sporty


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

But i do smut so well and i try to pop it in wherever i can!

See?!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

sporTTyminx said:


> But i do smut so well and i try to pop it in wherever i can!
> 
> See?!


Dirty girl, :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jammyd said:


> Dirty girl, :lol:


Is she? :wink:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

What you asking him for?
You already know...


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

sporTTyminx said:


> What you asking him for?
> You already know...


This is an Interspaz forum. I know nothing. :wink:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hilly10 said:


> I going to live on whisky for the rest of my life, and hang the consequences


That is one of the problems, Paul: alcohol, red meat; in fact any animal protein is bad for you.
You need to cut out: coffee, tea, sugar, salt, white flour, dairy in any form and only have meat occasionally as 'medicine'

PM me if you still have problems


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> > That is one of the problems, Paul: alcohol, red meat; in fact any animal protein is bad for you.
> ...


So, live the life of a nun, only drink water, eat 1 biscuit a week and you should be cured ...or dead!


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> > I going to live on whisky for the rest of my life, and hang the consequences
> ...


That is a rather sweeping and ill advised statement IMHO.

Beer can predispose to gout, red wine makes gout less likely.

Marked excess intake of purines can predispose to gout - this means the habitual eating of large amounts of red meat and seafood.

What most people don't realise is that there is a near identical purine load in beans, peas, lentils, spinach, asparagus, cauliflower and mushrooms, so habitual eating of large amounts of these is just as bad....

In reality if your uric acid metabolism pathway is normal severe dietary restriction might just lower your uric acid level by 60 micromoles, putting that in context the normal value is around 300 micromoles...

So, diet plays a very small role and don't assume that you will achieve much by abstaining from meat nd beer - unless you do habitually overeat these items.

Oh, and not too many pulses, no matter how trendy.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

No sweeping statement at all!
I suggest you read the book "Never to be Sick again" by Raymond Francis" but prepare to be shocked  
,,,,,, and then learn if you want


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> No sweeping statement at all!
> I suggest you read the book "Never to be Sick again" by Raymond Francis" but prepare to be shocked
> ,,,,,, and then learn if you want


Thanks for the tip, but I think I will stick with high impact factor medical journals if you don't mind.

For more on gout read the review paper in the New England Journal of Medicine from 1998. Peer reviewed, evidence based expert opinion.

I described your statement as 'sweeping' as you imply that by radically altering the whole diet you can improve the current problem and I contest that.

There is an awful lot of junk pseudoscience around so please beware. I have no doubt diet does play a role in some illnesses notably asthma and clearly the main cause in coeliac disease but a radical diet is not universal panacea that many promote.

Balance, moderation and a sensible approach is fine for the majority.

Oh, 'Snake oil and other preoccupations' by John Diamond is another enlightening book but one you may not enjoy...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jdn said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > No sweeping statement at all!
> ...


I am not here to convince you otherwise or recite a whole book! But if you (or anyone here!!) should ever get to the state where you have this niggling feeling that doctor's pills and potion just cover up underlying issues, I DO VERY STRONGLY recommend the book I have mentioned above.
Until then, believe in taking medication and "put plasters on scratches" rather than stopping the scratch from appearing in the first place! :?


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> But if you (or anyone here!!) should ever get to the state where you have this niggling feeling that doctor's pills and potion just cover up underlying issues, I DO VERY STRONGLY recommend the book I have mentioned above.


I don't think I will ever get to that point seeing as I prescribe 'pills and potions' on a regular basis. Many of my patients seem to get better as well...

I don't decry 'alternative therapies' or 'holistic approaches' in any way - many patient ask me if 'herbal remedy x' or 'so-and-so's method B' will work for them. I always reply that 'it might' and is 'probably safe' although I cannot be sure as so few are properly trialled or scrutinised, but what they MUST NOT do is then beleive that what appeared to work for them is a panacea for everyone and anyone with a similar condtion.

Why do I feel strongly about this? I treated a young lady with severe heart failure following pregnancy who made a great recovery with some 'pills and potions'. A well meaning relative convinced her these pills were not helping, probably harming her' covering up underlying imbalances etc. etc. so she stopped them all, and radically altered her diet as well.

She dropped dead of a lethal heart rhythm two weeks later.

The tablet she was previously taking to prevent lethal heart rhythms in heart failure takes about 10 days to wear off.

Curiously, despite this the relatives involved could not understand the role of her medication withdrawal and remained convinced they were doing harm, and have even talked of setting up a local group warning other patients of the 'dangers' of heart pills.

They are also now raising the dead mothers son.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jdn said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > But if you (or anyone here!!) should ever get to the state where you have this niggling feeling that doctor's pills and potion just cover up underlying issues, I DO VERY STRONGLY recommend the book I have mentioned above.
> ...


Well Doctor, this book neither advocates pills or potions, alternatice medicines, hocus pocus, holistic approaches etc.

I simply suggest you read it on your next holiday!

And as I said, I won't spoil your fun by starting to comment on part of it here!

For as long as you are open minded and not completely fixed on what you do/'know' I am sure you'll be as taken by that book as I was/am


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Fair enough, will give it a go.

One of the Amazon reviews puts me off a little though...

_I picked this book from the shelf because the author's theory of health appealed to me. I am a doctor and agree that modern medicine is not successful in many areas, especially in prevention of diseases. However, this book left me disappointed.

The book is biased. Facts are not selected objectively, but at author's convinience.

Of course, traditional chapter on "doctor-bashing", totally distorted and presented one-sidedly.

Many discussions are unscientific. Are patients with rheumatoid arthritis that are taking non-steroidal drugs do worse because of these drugs, or are they put on these drugs because their disease is more severe? Yes, aspirin can cause bleeding, but what about it reducing risk of heart attack, benefit that outweighs the risk, so that more lives are saved than lost? Yes, unnecessary prescription of antibiotics is very bad, but on the other hand many lives are being saved daily by giving these drugs to people.

I have a feeling that most anti-allopathic references were taken from medical dissidents, similar to those who claim that AIDS is not caused by the virus. By the way, are there really more people employed by AIDS industry than AIDS sufferers? Source?

Claims from Nobel laureate Linus Pauling about miracles of vitamin C were disproven in many scientificly conducted objective studies. Present opinion (based on science) claims that there are little benefits from taking high doses of this substance, and its preventative properties are at best marginal. Still, the author conveniently skips these facts in order to support his case, and recommends this drug for prevention of colds.

By the way, the placebo effect, ascribed to medical treatments in the book, is well recognized and accepted in allopathic medicine. Every clinical trial measures effects of new treatments against placebo. Yes, many drugs help on the basis of placebo effect. But so are numerous supplements from "natural" medicine. In "natural" medicine, in fact, there are very few objectively conducted scientific studies on efficacy of health products, and most "natural" drugs are given on the basis of anecdotal evidence, i.e. vitamin C helped that guy to get rid of colds, and vitamin E cured that woman of cancer etc. My favourite is the editorial reference on the back cover, where woman treated by Ray Francis "returned to work, making a six-figure income". Does he have treatment for seven-figure salary?

While thre are valid points in the book on health education and necessary emphasis on disease prevention, in general, it is biased, opinionated and, I agree with one of the previous reviewer, the title is arrogant. Health and disease is very complex subject. There is place and time for all modalities of prevention and treatment, including naturopathic medicine. However, claims and opinions must be substantiated by scientific methods and not preferences and opinions. _

I iwill endeavour to keep an open mind and report back.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jdn said:


> Fair enough, will give it a go.
> 
> I iwill endeavour to keep an open mind and report back.


That is all you need to do 

Looking fw to your report [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Oh, and I would love a 'propper' face-to-face discussion about it but can see that that may be difficult


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

'Bad Science' by Ben Goldacre would be an interesting read for both of you , don't worry jdn it's not about iatrogenia.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

HighTT said:


> 'Bad Science' by Ben Goldacre would be an interesting read for both of you , don't worry jdn it's not about iatrogenia.


I may get that! One can never have enough books (and read them of course!!)


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

He writes extensively in the Times and Guardian and has authored pieces in the BMJ.

He particularly dislikes the large scale and totally pointless fashion item of 'detox' diets and advice.

I am sure his book is entertaining, and I expect similar to John Diamonds (which is also excellent).


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Hi Dani This was only the second gout attack in 3 years the first one was an over indulgence while on holiday in Spain on seafood, beans, white wine and Tuna. This attack I have now found out was helped by tablets I was taking for a water infection which more than helped to raise my Uric Acid to gout attack levels. I do eat a really good diet (most of the time) drink very moderately. As soon as i stopped the taking the tablets the gout just went


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Since I stopped eating oysters my problem has gone. I've been known to eat 36 in one session washed down with copious amounts of chilled Chablis :lol:


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

I went to the Doctors once with a bad "Big Toe"

Doctor said "Gout..!!"

"Gout".. I said " I,ve only just got here..!!" :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I was talking to my mother in law last night who said my husband's, sister's husband has just been diagnosed with gout and he has been told to cut out all acidic foods.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Up until this thread, I would not talk about gout.

One thing for certain is it aint caused by Seafood, as I eat this is moderation and cant say I enjoy it. Red meat, beer, wine etc, possibly but again despite being overweight I am not excessively so (I still fit in the qS Recaros).

In fact I was only 30 when I first got the "big toe" and was very surprised to be told the blood test showed gout. The next time it happened I was about 38, this time the blood test came back negative!!! (crossed sample results?) the third and most recent I was 45, I didnt bother with the doctor and took Cuprofen whilst it lasted (nearly 2 weeks) On no occasion have I been able to say that a certain event caused it, although last time I had been a little dehydrated at a summer concert.

The one thing I can say though is it f**kin hurts!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Try and get someone to suck your toes to all of you on here that have got it or have had it, that might cure it! :lol:  . Hope you all feel better soon though :-*


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

The one thing I can say though is it f**kin hurts![/quote]

You can say that again


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Start reading "Never be Sick again" by Raymond Francis ,,,,,

I knew a lot of the things he says from my University days. I have implemented a lot of them since ~40 years or so, sometimes more strictly than at other times. And at almost 60 (60 in July) I can honestly say that I still run rings round most people half my age!


----------

